# How do i hide the smell



## Bob The Grower (Aug 25, 2013)

Ive got a couple of seeds my buddy gave me and i am now germinating them. Im trying to plant them on the deer lease next to my property and i  need to know how to hide the smell


----------



## AluminumMonster (Aug 25, 2013)

There is no way to hide the odor of cannabis outdoors, unless you're growing in a landfill.


----------



## mikeydean (Aug 25, 2013)

Find a roadkill   skunk:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2013)

Like AM said, there is no way to hid the smell outdoors.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 25, 2013)

You can ATEMPT to mask the smell is the best you can do, but if they are close enough smell them most time they are close enough to see.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2013)

dead woodchuck weekly


----------



## lindseyj (Sep 1, 2013)

The marijuana plant has its own unique smell. Though there is no need to hide, you can do this by cloning. By cloning breeds of marijuana, you can get a subtle smell, which is less pungent than others.


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 1, 2013)

this might not be as big a problem as the deer eating the plants.


----------

